# Deer Permits



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I called the SLC DWR office today to let them know I hadn't received the Furberer license in the mail I purchased online 10-17-22. The Gal I spoke to said they have a paper shortage, and they wouldn't be mailing out a license, unless it required a kill tag. No biggy, I have the app so I'm good to go. Being the smart ars I am, I asked if they intended to sell deer permits in 2023. She said of course with a firm voice. I said "*WHY*, doesn't the state have a shortage of deer?  She didn't think I was funny but she did give me a courtesy chuckle.


----------

